# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  My Wood Frog Terrarium Set-ups :)

## Autumn

Here are some pictures of my terrarium set ups for my Wood frogs that I completed this week. Im going to put together another one tomorrow for my Wood frog vocalization experiment (which Ill fill you all in on soon). Ill post a more detailed post on how I set it up at a later time  :Smile: .


My 5 gal set-up for my juvenile Wood frog with differnt types of moss, (such as red spagnum moss), grass, and cranberry plants:



My 10 gal terrarium for my male Wood frogs also with various types of moss (including white moss), cranberry plants and lichens: 



And my other 10 gal set-up (along with the one from above). This terrarium has the same types of plants but the right corner is full of dead leaves and loose soil so my other juvenile frog can easily bury himself (he thinks it's time to hibernate):

----------


## John Clare

Very nice, but I would watch out for them hurting their noses on the glass.

----------


## Autumn

Thanks John! Actually, out of all the years I have kept Wood frogs, Ive never really had a problem with them hitting their noses on the terrarium glass. They only tend to do so when there is a drastic change in the barometric pressure as a result of thunderstorms or heavy snow /rainfall. I always closely monitor then during these times though.

----------


## Lynn

these tanks are beautiful !




> Very nice, but I would watch out for them hurting their noses on the glass.


??? Tell me - why is this a concern for wood frogs?

----------


## Autumn

During drastic changes in barometric pressure—as a result of thunderstorms or heavy rainfall/snowfall—Wood frogs’ behavior will increase. Therefore, they will hop around excessively and sometimes ram themselves into the terrarium glass. This can result in injuries to the frog, particularly to their noses. I have observed this behavior over the past 7 years that I have kept Woodies, and thankfully none of them have hurt themselves. Other than that, Wood frogs are relatively calm in the terrarium.

----------


## Autumn

> these tanks are beautiful !


Thank you very much Lynn  :Smile: !!

----------


## Autumn

Getting ready to go build my other terrarium set-up! This should be fun  :Smile: .

----------


## froggymatt

man...where did you get the red sphagnum moss and the white moss? it's absolutely stunning!

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

Beautiful! I'm sure they love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

> man...where did you get the red sphagnum moss and the white moss? it's absolutely stunning!


Being that my Wood frogs are wild caught, I wanted to design a terrarium that was as close to their natural habitat as possible. So, I collected the red spagnum moss and white moss from the site I captured my Woodies  :Smile: . We have an abundance of these types of mosses here.

I do know that an online store, in the UK I beleive, sells red spagnum moss. Here is the link to their website if you're interested: Living Red Sphagnum Moss » Best Carnivorous Plants Store

----------


## Autumn

> Beautiful! I'm sure they love it


Thank you Robin  :Smile: !! Yes and they do love it a lot lol!

----------


## IrishRonin

they look great. There's red and white spag. in Alaska? They both add such nice contrast to the tanks, great job

----------


## Autumn

> they look great. There's red and white spag. in Alaska? They both add such nice contrast to the tanks, great job


Thank you  :Smile: ! Yup, there is a lot of red spagnum moss here in Alaska (I live in the Fairbanks area). It's probably due to all the boggie wetlands we have here. I don't think the white moss is spagnum as it looks different. To be honest, I'm not sure what type of moss the white moss is....it kinda reminds me of a shrub or cauliflower lol. When it's wet though, it maintains a beutiful light blue-green hue.

----------


## Sublime

> Getting ready to go build my other terrarium set-up! This should be fun .


You mean for a pacman you're getting?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

Hehehe, very funny Mark! :Wink:  Naw, I only wish lol.

----------


## IrishRonin

Yeah when I was looking at the white it looked real fluffy almost shrub like, whatever it is it looks cool. On that noteI wish I had red spag. in Ca it's awsome as well. Keep up the good work

----------


## Autumn

I know totally lol. Thank you  :Smile: !

----------

